# Play after meal



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The big fear is bloat - there is some evidence that vigorous exercise shortly after eating can be a trigger. See CM's thread.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

After a meal is when my dog wants to play! He gets very spunky! I always try to exercise him BEFORE the meal, so that after he eats he just passes out.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Mine get real silly after they eat. Henry goes directly to his toy box and Millie throws herself onto a bed making snorting sounds and guttural noises while rolling around. This didn't start until I started feeding raw 11 months ago. I think they love their food so much it makes them get all giddy. I'm okay with that. I do restrict strenuous exercise 1-2 hours before and after eating meals out of caution for bloat. Henry already had bloat with torsion so I feel I cannot be too careful. This means that Henry and Millie can only be allowed outside into the backyard separately, if they ask to go out, during that 1-2 hours after they eat. This is because they would race around if let out together.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I have no scientific backing on this, but no hard play before I feed my dogs either. I keep it calm before and after meals just to be safe.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't exercise after food for a couple hours, but also I don't let Vegas drink too much water while panting heavily either, I wait for him to calm down before allowing water.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I've never thought that it'd be bad to feed right after exercise. I usually take him for a walk or to the dog park and wait about 20-30 minutes and then feed him... He has not had any problems so far. It's just the spunkiness right after he eats! I am feeding him raw too! He eats and then grabs a toy and races around the couch.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> I've never thought that it'd be bad to feed right after exercise. I usually take him for a walk or to the dog park and wait about 20-30 minutes and then feed him... He has not had any problems so far. It's just the spunkiness right after he eats! I am feeding him raw too! He eats and then grabs a toy and races around the couch.


 It is NOT just feeding after exercise that is advised against. It is 1-2 hours *before* or *after* strenuous exercise. Bloat is the quickest killer there is for a poodle and there really is no reason to play with fire, IMO.

Personally, I won't take that risk. My dogs wait 1-2 hours before and after they eat to exercise....To do otherwise would be irresponsible. Even though we don't know for certain what causes bloat or how to prevent it, why take risks with such a fatal condition?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I'll let him rest longer after exercise then. Is it also bad that they run around after drinking water? Like if they are running around at the dog park, they stop and drink water and then go run around again.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> I'll let him rest longer after exercise then. Is it also bad that they run around after drinking water? Like if they are running around at the dog park, they stop and drink water and then go run around again.


Again..you can't really generalize that "it is bad." But, it is theorized by some that that be a risk factor for bloat. With a large breed dog, I would not let a dog run around after drinking a lot of water. A small sip, okay. But, at the dog park, I don't let my dogs take big gulps. I tell them "that's enough."


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

100% in agreement. bloat terrifies me. anything you can do to reduce the possibility is greatly advised. jessie also wants to play immediatly after eating (cm, come to think of it, it also started after changing her diet). i just don't allow it. a little silliness is ok, but even that is not encouraged. with regards to water, i restrict water all the time. she gets a 1/4 cup at a time in her bowel. i had to do this, again because of regurgitation issues. full running around is not allowed, however, leash walking after eating is fine. in fact, it helps digestion. and when she is at the dog park, she is not allowed to drink from the free-for-all-bowels. she drinks from a water bottle that i bring: first, so i control the amount of water she gets; second, so that she doesn't share whatever possible bacteria, parasite could be in those bowels from other dogs.


----------

